# Goliath frame is a match lighter



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Heya everyone was slinging with my brother this after noon for some match lights and trying to make some fire with my new frame. I got two before I had to get ready for work. My brother is still chasing the flame but he will get it.













Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

It's the Indian, not the bow or arrow.

Congrats on lighting matches.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> It's the Indian, not the bow or arrow.
> 
> Congrats on lighting matches.


Thank you. I am part Mi'kmaq indian ,and my beard is a little apache. :rofl:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger :king:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey buddy, in Canada you have a very great fire dept. You just light the fire than we ear the siren of fire truck!!! 
Great shooting and great shooter!!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Hey buddy, in Canada you have a very great fire dept. You just light the fire than we ear the siren of fire truck!!!
> Great shooting and great shooter!!!


They are quick on the draw in the dry season. :rofl:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-SLinger :king:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

VERY nice, Matt. I remember your first light ... but you sounded more excited this time. :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> VERY nice, Matt. I remember your first light ... but you sounded more excited this time. :wave:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I did get fairly excited this time. It had been 2 years since a match light for me so it felt real nice getting back on the horse. I need to get a decent sized mirror so I can do the proper setup.

Thank you for checking it out Charles. I am practicing for the gambler shot and figured getting some match lights would be a confidence booster.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man....you guys and your matches. I'mreally glad for you! That's one really solid frame your shootn, put the skills behind it and... Poof!!! FIRE!!!! Awesome!¡!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> Man....you guys and your matches. I'mreally glad for you! That's one really solid frame your shootn, put the skills behind it and... Poof!!! FIRE!!!! Awesome!¡!


Thank you for your kind words Ibojoe. It is basically the product of alot of hours spent standing at the range straight up shooting a slingshot no way around it.

Anyone can be good , but the great slingers put in the time to be that way. The more I hang around this site, and do this hobby the more I really love getting up everyday to shoot that slingshot.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Matt ! Match lights are the best .


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting Matt ! Match lights are the best .


They really are. I felt like a kid on Christmas morning again when I got that first one after not trying for 2 years there lol. Just need to keep at the small target shooting as I would love to see a gambler shot in my future.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Glad you liked it DH thanks for the comment.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-SLinger


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh man. That looks like fun. I need to buy a box of those matches. Wonder if they have em here in nyc.. (opens google) ????


----------

